# What Game are you playing now?



## manu1959 (Apr 27, 2005)

*DOOM 3* ~ xbox


----------



## Johnney (May 21, 2005)

both halo's
tiger woods occasionally(jsut so i dont loose practice)


----------



## Dan (May 21, 2005)

Tony Hawk's Underground 2 - I beat it the day after I got it, but it's still fun to just play when you're bored

GTA: San Andreas - I've been playing it since Christmas and I'm just now starting to get to the end of the story, but I still have a bunch of side jobs to do

Silent Hill 4 - This one gets frustrating really fast. I'll usually play it for a couple days, then get pissed and quit for like a month

Operation: Desert Storm - Kinda old-school, but still sort of fun. My roommate and I have been doing the multiplayer campaign


----------



## hylandrdet (Jul 25, 2005)

Hitman 2- I love this game

NCAA 2006- I'm killing my nephews with Michigan

Age of Empires- I have the entire collection


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2005)

Just finished one the the Escape Velocity: Nova plotlines and I'm also playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## theim (Aug 4, 2005)

Right now World of Warcraft, the only MMO that doesn't suck.


----------



## theim (Oct 19, 2005)

update: Just finished Knights of the Old Republic (for I think the 8th or 9th time since I got it 1.5 years ago) and KoTOR II (for the 4th time). You really have to play them in order. And even though KoTOR I's story is waaaay better than KoTOR II's (far too abstract, a few plot holes), an enjoyable experience overall.


I can still never bring myself to play a Light Jedi.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 19, 2005)

theim said:
			
		

> update: Just finished Knights of the Old Republic (for I think the 8th or 9th time since I got it 1.5 years ago) and KoTOR II (for the 4th time). You really have to play them in order. And even though KoTOR I's story is waaaay better than KoTOR II's (far too abstract, a few plot holes), an enjoyable experience overall.
> 
> 
> I can still never bring myself to play a Light Jedi.



Try this.  Play a Light sider in KOTOR I.  Go smuggler/consuler.  Take the stasis field tree.  Creatures in stasis get sneak attacked.  Also take the flurry tree. Just because you're not a Sith doesn't mean you have to play nicely.

In KOTOR II, go guardian/weapon master.  Fight with 2 weapons.  You'll get so many attacks, it'll make your head spin, and if you get light side mastery, you'll get a buttload of strength.  It's even better when you get the unique light side power that casts all buffs on you at once.  Or you could go with the stealthy presige class (can't remember the name) and go with the same plan as KOTOR I.

I'm a veteran gamer of both pen and paper and computer games and I make the abuse of RPG systems my business.

Back on topic, I'm currently playing F.E.A.R. and I highly recommend diapers to those players who scare easily.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 19, 2005)

need for speed underground II........


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2005)

Tony Hawk's Underground again. Gearing up for Tony Hawk's American Wasteland, which of course I won't have the money to buy for months anyway.

And it's irritating me that everyone's already referring to the new game as THAW. That's just retarded.


----------



## insein (Oct 20, 2005)

of course its retarded Dan.  Thats the video game community though.  Lets make retarded abbreviations for everything and use it in casual conversation.  Like when my gf's nephew of 13 years asks me if the SNES was fun.  Only instead of saying S-N-E-S, he said SNES.  It just sounded weird to me to hear it out loud.  Of course he also uses rofl as a word.  

Anyway, im playing Socom 3 and occasionally Area-51.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 23, 2006)

just finished tourist trophy....ps2 sweet mortcycle game......no batlefield 2 x box360....very cool


----------



## insein (Jun 24, 2006)

Damn Socom 3?  Havent played that since that day i think.  Fucking thing never worked.  

Im playing a bunch of games now.  Silkroad is a free MMORPG thats pretty well designed for being free.  Im also replaying Skies of Arcadia and occasionally some Civ 4.  I seem to lack the patience to play anything lately.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2006)

Half-Life 2:  Episode I

Short, sweet, cheap, and with a lot more of that hot chick that has a crush on Gordon.  No vehicles, but I'm not sure that's such a bad thing.  It leaves a lot of questions unanswered, but with the episodic format of these new ones, it's expected, and the next one will be out in months, not years.


----------



## Mr.Conley (Jun 25, 2006)

Civ 4. My dorm set up a competition. Double elimination, on normal except for the semifinals and finals, which were both on epic. Every map had to be real world. We also got a bunch of mods from civfanatics. I made it to the quarterfinals, but it was sweet. We're looking into setting up a schoolwide Civ 4 tournament next year.


----------



## CSM (Jun 25, 2006)

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (XBox 360)
World of Warcraft (PC)


----------



## Said1 (Jun 25, 2006)

Inspheration.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Sep 6, 2006)

Civilization IV on the PC.........

Halo2 online, FFXI, and still stuck on Oblivion. The xbox 360 has impressed me, just bought it about six weeks ago.


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 11, 2006)

Saints Row................


----------



## Dan (Sep 11, 2006)

> Saints Row................



How is it?


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 11, 2006)

Dan said:


> How is it?



just got started...so far i like it.....


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 11, 2006)

> What Game are you playing now?



Pocket pool.:shocked1:


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Sep 13, 2006)

manu1959 said:


> Saints Row................



I am seriously thinking of buying this game myself, I am/was a fan of the GTA series. 

In San Andreas, I used to play the pool games just to help me learn english, it actually worked.

Saints Row sounds like it'd be alot of fun, I want it.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 13, 2006)

Heroes of Might and Magic V....it's GD hard!  If I beat this one without cheating, I'll officially be TOO good at turn-based strategy games.  I already tear up the tables and the circuitboards at Risk, HoMM I-IV, Axis and Allies, Warhammer, and chess.


----------



## CTRLALTDEL (Sep 16, 2006)

Hobbit said:


> Heroes of Might and Magic V....it's GD hard!  If I beat this one without cheating, I'll officially be TOO good at turn-based strategy games.  I already tear up the tables and the circuitboards at Risk, HoMM I-IV, Axis and Allies, Warhammer, and chess.




How is this game compared to the previous versions??

I'm currently playing Civilization IV and am thinking of buying this game.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 16, 2006)

CTRLALTDEL said:


> How is this game compared to the previous versions??
> 
> I'm currently playing Civilization IV and am thinking of buying this game.



HoMM V throws back a bit to number 3.  All units may be upgraded.  Heroes can no longer fight as a unit (only 1 per army, doesn't take up a unit slot), but may elect to take a swing at the enemy on their turns (as opposed to either casting a spell or just standing there).  They've also moved to a cartesian grid (squares) as opposed to the old hex grid or the analog system from HoMM IV.  They also tossed out the branching tech tree (you can build every unit from one faction in a single town) and knocked the number of town types down to 6:  Haven (knights), Elves, Wizards, Inferno (demons), Dungeon, and Necropolis (no more barbarians...*sniff*).


----------



## Kagom (Sep 16, 2006)

Playing Lego Star Wars Trilogy II


----------



## Dan (Sep 17, 2006)

> Playing Lego Star Wars Trilogy II



How's that?


----------



## Kagom (Sep 17, 2006)

Dan said:


> How's that?


Boyfriend and I are enjoying it.  We especially like Free Play mode


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 17, 2006)

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I am seriously thinking of buying this game myself, I am/was a fan of the GTA series.
> 
> In San Andreas, I used to play the pool games just to help me learn english, it actually worked.
> 
> Saints Row sounds like it'd be alot of fun, I want it.



i think it is much better than gta


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Sep 19, 2006)

manu1959 said:


> i think it is much better than gta



You are right, went ahead and bought it a couple of days ago, don't want to put it down.

This guy I made looks just like Colin Powell. I still have all these activities that I can access, but just haven't yet, I'm at 31 percent completion.

I saw some list that had HMM5 as one of the top five most difficult games ever made, I saw one guy play it once and I believe it.


----------



## pippin254 (Sep 20, 2006)

guild wars. prophecies, factions, nightfall, you name it, I have it.


WOOHOO!!!


----------



## RyzinEnagy (Sep 20, 2006)

pippin254 said:


> guild wars. prophecies, factions, nightfall, you name it, I have it.
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!



How about Madden 2007? Does anybody here play football?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Sep 26, 2006)

the new lego Star wars game. it's very funny!


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 4, 2006)

I wish I had time for games.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

fifa 2007 
need for speed
matdor
nhl07 is cool


----------



## Kagom (Oct 11, 2006)

Final Fantasy 12, baby.  Soon to be Mortal Kombat Armageddon.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

the cure....killing an arab...oh wait wrong thread


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been playing NFL Head Coach and NCAA Football 2007.


----------



## insein (Oct 11, 2006)

RyzinEnagy said:


> How about Madden 2007? Does anybody here play football?



Do you have it for PS2?  Cause im tired of playing douchebags on "Play Now."


----------



## akiboy (Oct 17, 2006)

NFS Most Wanted -Sexy graphics!!!
FIFA 2006 WORLD CUP-GERMANY- Game OF the Year 

Oh yeah ... also Super Mario 


AksHay


----------



## onedomino (Oct 17, 2006)

Occasionally, Quake 4 online. I still think the best of the series is Quake 2. It does not look as good; it is just more fun to play.


----------



## pippin254 (Oct 19, 2006)

RyzinEnagy said:


> How about Madden 2007? Does anybody here play football?



No, I am not a big fan of sports games. not enough of something in themm, I'm not sure.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 27, 2006)

Guitar Hero II......waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much fun! 

john the fisherman is a nightmare


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 27, 2006)

I've heard that's a fun one. I might have to give it a try sometime.

I just started Call of Duty 3 a couple of day ago. Only made it through one mission so far.


----------



## Greg Bernhardt (Dec 27, 2006)

No games right now.  Last I played was Heroes 5 for the PC.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 27, 2006)

MtnBiker said:


> I've heard that's a fun one. I might have to give it a try sometime.
> 
> I just started Call of Duty 3 a couple of day ago. Only made it through one mission so far.



COD 3 was quite fun....play rainbow six vegas if you get a chance


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 27, 2006)

1st season with NCAA Football 2007, I took UNC to the Orange Bowl - and lost big to Nebraska.  Ended up ranked #19.  Recruiting went well!  In my second season, I'm 1-1, ranked #23 after beating Auburn and losing to Tennessee.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 27, 2006)

5stringJeff said:


> 1st season with NCAA Football 2007, I took UNC to the Orange Bowl - and lost big to Nebraska.  Ended up ranked #19.  Recruiting went well!  In my second season, I'm 1-1, ranked #23 after beating Auburn and losing to Tennessee.



i can not win a game.....get raosted every time.....i am just a retard on sports games


----------



## kakarothusain (Apr 30, 2009)

Nowdays i am trying to finish the game god of war and GTA San andreas of ps2 but i found these games too difficult for anyone to complete.


----------



## garyd (May 9, 2009)

Civ IV everything maxed on marathon. Civ II test of time. ADOM whenever I'm really bored, My first really good games were The old Avalon Hill and SPI military boardgames. Play almost nothing online. I don't have the time to spare.

Almost forgot I'm also playing Chess Titans on level 9. I'm winning about 80% against the computer. It really sucks bad at end games. It's far to willing to simplify when its in a bad position.


----------



## ChiHawk89 (May 25, 2009)

My brother and I have been playing a lot of Left 4 Dead (on Steam) recently. It's a blast.


----------



## Xenophon (May 25, 2009)

garyd said:


> Civ IV everything maxed on marathon. Civ II test of time. ADOM whenever I'm really bored, My first really good games were The old Avalon Hill and SPI military boardgames. Play almost nothing online. I don't have the time to spare.
> 
> Almost forgot I'm also playing Chess Titans on level 9. I'm winning about 80% against the computer. It really sucks bad at end games. It's far to willing to simplify when its in a bad position.


Was playing Beyound the sword this weekend in fact.

Hasn't been a lot this year so far that has caught my eye game wise.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 25, 2009)

FreeCiv ... combining Civ II and Civ III rules. That's fun.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 25, 2009)

Oh, a great classic that I love to play, Transport Tycoon! Anyone else play that one?


----------



## barry1960 (May 26, 2009)

Strat-O-Matic Baseball


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 26, 2009)

Was playing Second Sight but haven't finished; also playing Portal and got stuck on a level.  Can't seem to go where I need to.  Am currently obsessing on Pachesi (Hoyle's version of parchesi).  Yes, simple . . . but addicting.


----------

